# Posting Beer



## stillscottish (6/10/10)

I went into the Post Office with my entry for AABC and they refused to accept it for posting. The reason I was given was that they don't take beer because it's pressurised. The bottle was packed in a winepak they sold me and although it's beer, not wine, here's what their posting guide has to say:-

Note: Australia Post accepts single bottles of wine or champagne packed in a Postpak Winepak if:
♦ the Winepak is appropriate to the shape and size of the bottle and is used and fastened correctly
♦ the Winepak has not been previously used.

I'm going to take it into another Post Office tomorrow and say nothing. If they do ask, I'll say it's wine.
Has anyone else had problems posting beer or is it a case of "don't ask, don't tell"?

Campbell
who has had beer posted to him heaps of times from Slowbeer


----------



## bradsbrew (6/10/10)

I didnt have a problem when i sent my entries to canberra last year. Infact i asked the lady if my beers were safe and after I told her they were wrapped in bubble wrap and a couple of polo shirts she laughed at me and looked at me like a wierdo but said theyd be fine.

Cheers and best of luck Campbell


----------



## barls (6/10/10)

i just tell them they are live yeast samples. never had a problem


----------



## np1962 (6/10/10)

Is champagne not pressurised then? :huh:


----------



## fasty73 (6/10/10)

Yeah, just say it's wine for a wine competion.


----------



## DU99 (6/10/10)

Tell them there urine samples :chug:


----------



## BjornJ (6/10/10)

I've sent PETs wrapped in a bit of bubble wrap then straight into one of Australia Post's plastic envelops, the "2 kg anywhere for $10" or whatever it is, even told them it was beer when they asked.

BribieG sent me a beer in a cardboard tube, a bit of bubblewrap on the bottle and the whole thing in a carboard tube with some more bubble wrap at each end and that worked great.
He said he had sent that tube back and forth several times across Australia without a problem.

(must be some kind of carrier carboard tube, since it keeps coming home to QLD)





Bjorn


----------



## stillscottish (6/10/10)

Or was it just that the snobby b!!!ch in Toowong PO is a wine drinker? 
I'll take it to my beer swilling mate in the local post office tomorrow and just lob it on the scales and stand back.


----------



## fasty73 (6/10/10)

Mkae sure your beer swiiling mate don't drink it when you leave!!!


----------



## Ade42 (6/10/10)

Hope it dosent go missing!,
eaily this year I worked for Australia post in their "lost parcel Investigation unit", The story's I could tell!

I used to get a few lost wine parcels, and had to deal with very very arragant and snobbish people!! I left coudent take being insulted all day when All i was doing was trying to help find stuff!

One guy sent a carton of VB cans in the 30 pack, and was going ballistic when the other end got the carton a few cans short, How did he wrap this beer? He didn't. just put a sticker with the address on it!


----------



## Hatchy (6/10/10)

I've posted beer to Manticle after he helped me with a recipe. I just took 2 longnecks in & asked the bloke how I go about getting it to Melbourne.

Aus post don't seem to all work with the same set of rules. When we were living at our old place & the missus had a parcel left at the PO, if her mum went in the woman (who knows them both) would give it to her even if the mother out law didn't ask for it. I went to a different PO to get something for her that she'd put my name on & signed over & the woman didn't want to give it to me because I had a different address on my licence. The missus called while I was there & phone verification was good enough for her even though she isn't listed in my phone under her name which I thought was odd.


----------



## Ade42 (6/10/10)

Hatchy said:


> I've posted beer to Manticle after he helped me with a recipe. I just took 2 longnecks in & asked the bloke how I go about getting it to Melbourne.
> 
> Aus post don't seem to all work with the same set of rules. When we were living at our old place & the missus had a parcel left at the PO, if her mum went in the woman (who knows them both) would give it to her even if the mother out law didn't ask for it. I went to a different PO to get something for her that she'd put my name on & signed over & the woman didn't want to give it to me because I had a different address on my licence. The missus called while I was there & phone verification was good enough for her even though she isn't listed in my phone under her name which I thought was odd.




Probably an Liecend Post Office, who can have their own rules as well as Auspost ones. 

As an ex investigator im pretty impressed that they diddt give you the pakage!. 
The main prob is them giving packages to the wrong person or when the "contractor" read overseas student, leaves your expensive package in full view in the street. or dosent even deliver it. 

simce Auspost became privatized they uses these Temp's to deliver parcels and lets say they have to put on 100's of "investigators" because of it


----------



## Murdoch (6/10/10)

How about sending a beer "sample" to the US ?
Possible ? ....


----------



## pk.sax (6/10/10)

the "contractor" model is an effin FAIL.. today we had a juvenile detention centre on TV being alledged to be uninhabitable and violating inmates' human rights... apparently the management and staff were even stealing the cheap coffee tins.
Why not just let the companies (read Auspost, Department of corrections, everyone....) hire their OWN employees and do their OWN jobs properly in the first place! My LPO has misplaced 2 parcels of mine this year and sent them to WHO KNOWS WHERE because the LPO didn't have it but the contractor left me a note saying its been delivered there! weeks of waiting each time.

They had an awesome system in Germany, you set up an account with Deutsche post, they send you an ATM card type thingy, instead of your home address, you give the person posting it the address to your local automated parcel locker stations and your unique account number. They text you when its there and you can go and stick your card in there and get your parcel any time of the day or night. Now that is service.


----------



## Ade42 (7/10/10)

practicalfool said:


> the "contractor" model is an effin FAIL.. today we had a juvenile detention centre on TV being alledged to be uninhabitable and violating inmates' human rights... apparently the management and staff were even stealing the cheap coffee tins.
> Why not just let the companies (read Auspost, Department of corrections, everyone....) hire their OWN employees and do their OWN jobs properly in the first place! My LPO has misplaced 2 parcels of mine this year and sent them to WHO KNOWS WHERE because the LPO didn't have it but the contractor left me a note saying its been delivered there! weeks of waiting each time.
> 
> They had an awesome system in Germany, you set up an account with Deutsche post, they send you an ATM card type thingy, instead of your home address, you give the person posting it the address to your local automated parcel locker stations and your unique account number. They text you when its there and you can go and stick your card in there and get your parcel any time of the day or night. Now that is service.




Yeap Right on man, I was a contractor too, doing the "inveatigation work" as many many people would get the sack when teh customer wanted someone sacked they could blame in on the poor paid temps and "let one of us go" It was appalling workplace, we were belittled by our bosses who would "joke" that they were sacking us on the spot. we got NO help and got yelled at all the time. I stayed the longest out of around 40 people for 3 months. All the fulltime employees treated us like shit, they never "went on the phones" so yeah we were the "front line" fodder. I almost went to the media about it, but got very sick Re depressed, and got a major cold, which 8 months later im still shacking and still cannot work. 

Now If i was working there as a full time proper auspost employee Id have a team, people to talk to, and help when i needed it/

Sorry for being a bit OT!


----------



## sydneyhappyhour (7/10/10)

Murdoch said:


> How about sending a beer "sample" to the US ?
> Possible ? ....


US Post has a stupid rule that they do not accept alcohol. That said few months back I sent a bottle of stout to a mate in San Diaego without realizing the US rules, it got delivered to him though.


----------



## BjornJ (7/10/10)

Off topic, but I told my sister I had sent a beer by mail to someone I knew from a beer forum.
I don't think she has quit laughing yet..  

Well,there are worse things to be than a beer nerd, right?

Bjorn


----------



## Fourstar (7/10/10)

Ade42 said:


> The main prob is them giving packages to the wrong person or when the "contractor" read overseas student, leaves your expensive package in full view in the street. or dosent even deliver it.



Tell me about it, living in a townhouse there is nowhere to hide a parcel so they either stash it behind the security door (yeah, well hidden  ) or neglect to even door knock. SWMBO was working from home quite abit and when leaving to go out and meet clients etc she would find an aus post 'sorry we missed you' card in the letterbox. while she was in the living room working, less than 5 m from the front door. yeah... suuuure you knocked. Whats worse is you can;t pickup anything from the post office as they state 'collection after 4:30' and they close at 5. how do you expect normal human beings to get to the post office during business hours when 99% of people dont work from home/ultra local? then you get a 'final reminder come friday becuase their pain in the arse operating hours stop you from getting there. even for me being 10 mins from work its a PITA that the PO opens at 9:30.

Ohh... looks like im ranting. time to rope this one in.


----------



## Newbiebrewer (7/10/10)

BjornJ said:


> Off topic, but I told my sister I had sent a beer by mail to someone I knew from a beer forum.
> I don't think she has quit laughing yet..
> 
> Well,there are worse things to be than a beer nerd, right?
> ...


You could be just a nerd 

Back to the original post,maybe you could bribe this lady with a fine bottle of wine?


----------



## stillscottish (7/10/10)

Went into my local post office today. Said hello, put the winepak on the scales, he looked at it and said " that's pretty well taped up. $10.30 please ", paid and went home. 
Sorted


----------



## manticle (7/10/10)

I've posted loads of beer. I get the post pak, put the bottle inside, address it, take it to the counter and they charge me appropriately. Sounds like your first PO officer was a cockhead.


----------



## brett mccluskey (7/10/10)

I was forced to send a 6 pack to a mate in the uk earlier this year ,due to the aussies losing the ashes (a bet) The blokes at the po knew me and did the Sgt Schultz act."I know nothing...nothing".Bubble wrapped and bagged,no problems at all unless english customs sussed it out and then excise tax based on the alc/vol would be asked of me or the addressee.Marked it as "glassware" .made it there fine in 5 days.Wrap it well and be very vague on the declaration :icon_cheers:


----------



## stillscottish (7/10/10)

manticle said:


> Sounds like your first PO officer was a cockhead.



Worse than that. She was a flamin' Pom


----------



## brett mccluskey (7/10/10)

stillscottish said:


> Worse than that. She was a flamin' Pom


You should have bribed her with some stovies and clooties :lol:


----------

